# Current suppressor NFA wait times



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I am thinking about buying a couple more suppressors. What is the waits like these days? I guess there are a few places that are doing the solvent trap thing and you drill the cap once your form (whatever it is) gets approved. I heard that is considerably quicker? 
I waited 7-10 months the last ones I did several years ago.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

They are accepting the eforms now again so I was told a lot quicker also. I’ve been waiting for mine for about a month now and I was told anywhere between 90-180 days.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Form 1 for build your own suppressor, sbr, sbs, etc. Longest one was about 100 days and shortest was around 4 days. Not sure what Form 4 is running. I have one I need to go fill out paperwork on. Guess I'll find out after that.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks y’all.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm some where around 50 days now and I did it electronically at the Kiosk at Grey Man's Armory.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Gemtech baby! Last week in Selma.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

took about 4 months for my Gemtech NATO 7.62


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Dang, looks like that stand is about 80 foot tall. You bad**s! I like how you roll!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

FishinSpot said:


> Dang, looks like that stand is about 80 foot tall. You bad**s! I like how you roll!





FishinSpot said:


> Dang, looks like that stand is about 80 foot tall. You bad**s! I like how you roll!


Ha! It's actually sitting on the ground. Super hilly where I hunt.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

For those of you that have done the Form 1 suppressor, do you notice any differences in performance between that type and a fully factory built? I did a little bit of reading and something was being discussed about performance quality especially in small calibers. 
I want another 22 suppressor. I have a SilencerCo Sparrow and I really like it. I am very happy with its performance.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I built one through Quietbore.com, back when you could order them without an approved Form 1. It's just as quiet as other factory .22 suppressors I've shot. Quieter than my .22 air rifle on my Walther P22 and nothing but firing pin and bullet impact on my bolty.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I built one through Quietbore.com, back when you could order them without an approved Form 1. It's just as quiet as other factory .22 suppressors I've shot. Quieter than my .22 air rifle on my Walther P22 and nothing but firing pin and bullet impact on my bolty.


Can you post a pic?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great! What was your cost - the tax stamp?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Looks great! What was your cost - the tax stamp?












Obviously, can be done cheaper. I put two titanium baffles as blast baffles for .22 mag. Needed? Don't know. $75 for the drill fixture too.


----------

